# Donor eggs and DNA



## Fiftyshades34 (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3259508/Scientists-hail-amazing-discovery-s-revealed-infertile-mothers-use-donor-eggs-pass-DNA-children.html

/links


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Lovely that this is being shared in mainstream news  

Just a shame to see such negative terminology being used about donor egg treatment.

I never felt "forced" to use DE or "sadness" about not using my own - it was an upgrade, a privilege & a blessing. 

B xxx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I've always questioned the assumption that a child would carry the donors genes

The in uetro environment has a huge influence over a baby, then you throw in the constant  blood flow from mum 
An egg is a tiny microscopic cell not visible to the eye
Theres only so much influence it can have


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

I was delighted to read this article - I've always wondered as surely a baby can't be inside its mother without absorbing some of her DNA! It's great to hear this - but I agree about negative terminology.
I wasn't forced to use DE - I chose it as a way of increasing my chances of having a baby, hopefully without disabilities as well.
I couldn't love my little one more if he were genetically from my eggs. 
Planning on trying for no 2!
Deb


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Very pleased with seeing this article. Would like to know more about how the recipient's DNA influences the baby.

I agree with Debs and Bombshell, with the negative way it's worded. Anyone else hate the label of "infertile"? Such a horrible word. Also think it's a shame the article classed us all as sad and forced to choose DE.. To me, it's so much more positive going into a cycle when the likelihood of a positive outcome is so much higher. It's a pity people still think like this. I even got this at my clinic from the donor nurse (she'd known me through OE IVF too). When we saw her for our DE appt, I was stunned when she said "I'm really sorry it didn't work out for you, no one likes to go down this route."  I know she was being well meaning, but still ...


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Did anybody happen to read the comments under the article? I think the most offensive was the word 'surrogate mother' to describe a DE recipient   alot of scientific feedback and also about epigenetics too


----------

